# James Valley PF Chapter Banquet



## ND HuntrGrl (Mar 27, 2011)

The James Valley Chapter of Pheasants Forever is having their 1st Annual Banquet. 
Date: Friday, April 1, 2011
Time: Doors open at 5pm, Dinner at 7pm
Where: KC Hall, Jamestown, ND

Tickets available at the door. Come have fun support habitat and maybe win one of many guns.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Would have attended but............ PF banquet was scheduled the same day as the Woodworth DU banquet which has been attended by many Jamestown residents for many years (myself included). BTW, I noted that for us rural residents, by the time the PF meeting is published in the jamestown Sun and gets to us via snail mail, it's too late to change schedules to get to the meeting. If you want more members and attendance, correcting these two problems would help.


----------

